# NH Project 54 Video



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

http://www.project54.unh.edu/overview/demo.html


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That has got to be the worst website ever.
You can not just read about what the core product is.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Links at the top of the page.
http://www.project54.unh.edu/ResearchDevelopment/Overview

*CATLab Research and Development Overview*

In his article "The computer for the 21st century," Mark Weiser described a vision of the future of technology in which ubiquitous computers blend into our everyday lives. We interact with them constantly but we do not have to concentrate on the interaction itself. Instead we can focus on the goals we are trying to accomplish through the interaction. Our world, of course, is very different from the world of Weiser's vision our computers are centers of attention and we often need extensive training to be able to interact with them. One place where this deficiency of current computing technology is on full display is the inside of a police cruiser. Technological advances have introduced many new electronic devices in police cruisers, for example radar equipment, video equipment, sirens, emergency lights, radios, etc. Each of these devices has its own user interface. Each interface in turn acts as a center of attention and can be operated only by trained individuals. 
Work at the University of New Hampshire Consolidated Advanced Technologies Laboratory (CATLab) concentrates on making the devices inside a police cruiser behave more like devices in Weiser's vision. We have developed the Project54 system integrates the cruiser's devices. Pervasive computing (or ubiquitous computing) is at the core of CATLab's R&D. All other R&D efforts build directly on this effort. 
A key element of the Project54 system is its voice interface. While officers still need to be trained to use the devices, gone are the multitude of individual user interfaces that added complexity to the interaction. Officers can use voice commands to tell the system what they want to accomplish. 
The Project54 system also allows individual cruisers to be integrated into agency-wide data networks. This is done by combining several technologies: Project 25 radio communications, wireless hotspot technology as well as datacasting technology. 
By providing device integration and connecting cruisers to data networks, the Project54 system enables vehicle telematics applications. We are working on remote diagnostic applications as well as navigation applications for cruisers. 
All of the CATLab activities are firmly coupled with technology transfer activities. CATLab has helped in the deployment of hundreds of police cruisers with the Project54 system. We have also helped the New Hampshire Department of Safety deploy a state- wide system for wireless data access from cruisers. We also work with industry and first responders in order to enable first responders to successfully take advantage of our technology. Our strong ties to law enforcement and industry in turn inform our research and development efforts. These ties provide ample opportunities for testing and they generate substantial feedback from the end-users of our technology.


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

"The Massachusetts State Police do not have this technology but say they may install it somewhere down the road."

That's gonna be a pretty long road.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

wow thats cool


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Actually one of the the new Chargers was sent to NY for a system somewhat similar to that a ways back ...if not the same thing...automatically reads plates and runs them all for you kind of thing...I spoke with one of the mechanics that actually drove the car to the manufacturer....it's not as far off as you might think..although as far as jobwide distribution for 2700 cruisers....thats another story


----------



## NPDSO (Mar 21, 2007)

The local PD in my hometown of Hampton got that for one of their unmarked squads. There are two "video cameras" on top of the cruiser and they run the plates trought the onboard wireless laptop.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> automatically reads plates and runs them all for you kind of thing


This thing?


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I have it in my cruiser. Like most new technology, parts of it are really cool, parts of it are useless, and it breaks ALL THE TIME.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

So when it's tits up can you run everything manually on your laptop or are ya SOL?


----------



## Bin25US (Jan 18, 2007)

I recently saw another system at MCOPA it lets you use voice commands to control your MDT and it responds (CJIS/NCIC) with clear voice response.
www.aps.us
I also saw a system in the past Eyenet which runs the plates and is using the voice response also www.eyenet.com



Deuce said:


> So when it's tits up can you run everything manually on your laptop or are ya SOL?


 SOL = "TAXI CAB1".......it goes tits up alot


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Deuce said:


> So when it's tits up can you run everything manually on your laptop or are ya SOL?


In our cruisers, we have an imbedded CPU, with touch-screen flat panel monitor and mounted keyboard. That is usually what breaks. So you have no use of the computer, including running anything or using voice commands. But you can still control lights, radar, radio, etc. manually with the old switch boxes.

When everything is working properly, you can control everything (lights, radio, radar, computer etc.) with the touch screen or by voice.


----------



## NytroCop (Feb 4, 2007)

like all technology... it's great when it works and a piece of sh~ when it doesn't. That would be a pain in the ass to audibly transmit anyone or anything you wanted to run into dispatch... not to mention the writer's/typer's cramp the poor dispatcher would get.

AJ


----------



## ALLCOMM (Feb 9, 2006)

If the computer freeze's up or goes down you can still run all of your equipment using the regular switches in the console. 

We install project54 at my shop so if anyone has any question feel free to ask. I'll post some pics of our last install.


----------

